

Tesla team mulls plan to boost image after New York Times review - nikcub
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/26/tesla-nyt-idUSL1N0BQ00O20130226

======
fernly
The time-honored way of promoting a car is to run a road competition. They
need to create some kind of long-distance rally (or rallye) between Model S's
and gas-powered cars, with a prize big enough to draw lots of coverage. Even
if the Tesla doesn't win it, a respectable finish will do it good.

Like for instance, a cross-north-america race but allowing
refueling/recharging only at designated stations, which are spaced at
intervals that are 90% of the full-tank/full-charge range of each vehicle.

